# Not sure what else to try re cat peeing everywhere



## Geek Fairy Jo (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello all

I am here as I just do not know what to try any more.

I own (am owned by?) 2 cats, both neutered males, one 6 one 5, both were found as teeny feral kittens in an alley (a year apart)

Both have their own issues, but I take that as they were feral, and had no Mummy cat to teach them about life. Dodge, black and fairly evil when he wants to be (I have the scars to prove it) but oh so lovable. 

And then Charger ...

In the past months alone, by weeing on it he has cost me a toaster, kettle, computer monitor, lost count of door mats I've replaced so they are nice and fresh for him to wee on again (????) ironing board covers, rugs, cushions...you get the idea. 

He has never been good as weeing in the litter box, more often that not the paws were in but the bottom was out so pools near it - I could live with that though. Over the years he has got worse - nothing medical, and I have scrubbed and gone through more bottles of simple solutions that I can count. Had plugins, every type of litter, multiple litter trays in each room.

Today my computer monitor only has half of the screen working 

He pees literally all over the house, the kitchen counters were new about 3 months ago, that was when I lost the kettle and toaster.

I would describe him as not too bright and very un cat like, he IS overweight, I tried to make him diet and he wee'd even more over stuff. It is like a nervous thing with food. 

He is SO loveable though and docile, brilliant with children etc. And he is part of my family.

Nothing has changed recently.

He only ever wees out the back, when in the litter tray he wees (doesn't happen that often!!) he crouches a bit but it comes straight out the back - hence the puddle outside.

And so all around the house it is generally up against stuff, but that can be walls, sofas, windows, doors, washing machine, tumble dryer (thats a good one as when it is on you get a nice warm wee aroma) 

Any suggestions at all? I spend my time hanging things up high so he cant wee on them, but the computer monitor (I am a web designer!) was just there I guess.

(sorry huge post - this has been years coming!!)

The house does smell as unless I can daily find and scrub the spots - but there are not the hours in the day, and often it is sometime later I find another bit, like when I move furniture or a bag and the familiar smell

So any help - or what can I try 

Thanks


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a cat that used to do this - she peed in the toaster, down the vent grill at the back of the microwave, and the kettle. Drove me nuts! 

All I can tell you is that she stopped doing it, and hasnt done it for 2 years - so there is light at the end of the tunnel. I really dont know why it started or why it stopped. I did shout at her when I caught her doing it, so maybe she learnt that it was 'naughty'.


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Ho, that sounds really terrible. I think perhaps a visit to the vets, if you have not already tried this, to ask the vet. I have never had a "dirty" cat before so its really difficult to understand. Perhaps, on the odd occasion when they do go in the correct place, give them lots of praise. I do not know about having lots of trays -- would this confuse a cat more?? You can but special stuff to spray on areas where a cat has been to the loo. It is supposed to stop the smell, sorry cannot remember what it is called, i know they sell it at "pets at home". Or a have heard use a biological washing powder. Does also seem a bit weird that they are both like it as well. Maybe a cat behaviourist, never use one myself, but have heard they are good. I think the fact that they do go in a tray at times means they know what it is for, so there must be some reason for not using it all the time, but is difficult to guess what this is with out seeing them of course. Do your cats not go to the toilet out side? Hope you find a solution quickly.


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Geek Fairy Jo said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am here as I just do not know what to try any more.
> 
> ...


Just found this article --- it may help?

Whether your cat is old or young, male or female, anxious or mellow, he or she can get the idea that peeing anywhere but the litterbox is a good thing. Many frustrated humans in the past and present have tried nearly everything to figure out why the cat does this - and, of course, to solve the problem.
Here are the first things that you should do when your cat insists on stinking up your house. You'll have to be patient while you work your way through this list, but soon your kitty will be back to doing his or her business in an appropriate place.
Your cat needs a full health checkup. In many cases, cats pee right in front of you when they're sick. A urinary tract infection (UTI) is one of the most common health problems, which your vet can treat. Even if that's not what's wrong with your kitty, your vet can track down, and solve, the problem.
Cats who are older or who have health problems (joint pains, for example), can't get in and out of the litterbox like they could when they were younger. Make the litterbox more accessible so that your kitty can get in and out.
The litterbox itself might be a problem. If you have more than one cat, you might need to put out additional litterboxes. The type of litter and how much of it you use can be problems. You should also change the cat litter and thoroughly scrub the litterbox. The plastic tends to absorb urine smells, which can turn off housecats.
Sometimes cats will act out by peeing all over your favorite things. This can be a sign that they're unhappy about something. Try giving your cat more (positive) attention. Extra playtime with his favorite toy can cure the behavioral issue. You can also ask your vet about a product that will help soothe your kitty: Feliway is one example.
Tomcats often spray anything that they wish to mark as their own territory. Sterilization can improve this problem.
Elderly kitties can suffer from feline dementia. They honestly don't realize that they're doing something wrong when they pee all over your clean laundry. Buy housebreaking pads - the disposable kind that people use with puppies - and put them down where your kitty pees the most often. This won't convince her to use the litterbox, but cleanup will be much easier compared to what you're doing now.
You should do a few things when your kitty decides to mark something in your house.
Never hit the cat or rub her nose in the mess. Cats aren't like human children: they don't understand that what they do is wrong. You can deter behavior as the cat is doing it, but trying to teach the cat after the fact doesn't work very well. Instead of scolding kitty afterward, catch her in the act and spritz her with tap water from a spray bottle.
Completely clean the marked territory. Even if you can't smell the cat pee, the cat will. That's her sign to continue peeing there. Visit the pet store for a product that removes all of the pet odors.
Give your cat plenty of positive attention. Despite the stereotypes that surround felines, cats do bond with their humans. They want our attention and will go to great lengths to get it from us.

........hope this helps.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Geek Fairy Jo, welcome to the forum I sympathise very much with your problem with Charger -- it does seem extreme, and you sound as though you are being very long suffering.

You mention Charger always sprays his urine out the back, even when using the litter tray -- well that is scent marking behaviour, and is different to normal toiletting behaviour, which would involve him sitting with his bottom almost flat on the floor of the litter box.

Without actually seeing him in his environment it is not possible to say for sure why he feels a constant need to scent mark indoors, but at a guess 
I'd say he does not like sharing his house with another cat (Dodge) and would be happier as an only cat. Basically Charger is indulging in psychological warfare against Dodge, trying to get the message across that the house is *his* 

Just to check -- do you have a catflap? Is there any possibility strange cats are getting into the house and making Charger feel threatened?

If you don't have a catflap, can you consider getting one installed? A cat that is allowed 24/7 access to the outdoors through a catflap is much less likely to scent mark all over the house. They will scent mark the garden instead.

There are ways of retraining *inappropriate toiletting behaviour*, but the problem here is Charger's is not "toiletting behaviour" as such, it is *scent marking * behaviour which is caused by a different instinct to toiletting.

Possibly some people might consider the same retraining method would work to cure scent-marking as would be used to correct inappropriate toiletting. But I am not convinced, as I fear you may achieve change in the short term but the problem would reoccur eventually if the cause were not addressed.

It is certainly best to clean up thoroughly with Simple Solution every time Charger sprays, but it sounds like you are fighting a losing battle with the stink of wee, and in any case it is not stopping his scent marking.

Is there any way the two cats could be encouraged to spend their time mostly in different parts of the house away from each other? Perhaps they tend to do this anyway (mine do) and you could encourage it by feeding them in their different areas, and also by giving them their own litter boxes and water bowls in their own areas. I would shut them in different rooms at night, so each can feel they have their special safe place at night. (Unless they go out all night of course!) This might help Charger to feel he has some territory of his own, which he can control. At the moment he feels he doesn't.

One thing that might help Charger with his use of the litter box for actual toiletting is to buy one of those large white plastic underbed storage containers, and remove the lid. The box is deep enough that Charger would have to get right into it to use it. Also use a litter that he can dig in and make a hole, and will like the feel of on his feet. e.g. try OKO or Tigerino.


----------

